

Android Music Market is officially launched - alpb
https://market.android.com/music

======
luke_s
All I see when I visit that URL is "We're sorry, the document you requested is
not available in your country."

Frankly, I am so sick of this kind of crap. 95% of the world seems to be
perpetually treated as some kind of digital ghetto. The worst part is that
this kind of behaviour has absolutely no benefit at all to the content
producers, or to the content consumers. The only people who benefit are the
middle men, who make their money by creating scarcity, where there should be
none.

------
SCdF
"We're sorry, the document you requested is not available in your country."

 _Sigh_. The whole "the internet will make the earth flat" thing really isn't
panning out, is it.

------
frewsxcv
I'm still waiting for a built-in scrobbler in the web interface

------
heresy
iTunes, however, _is_ available in my country. I'm sure we'd get the stock
answer claiming they're working as hard as they can to bring it. In a year or
three.

